# My take on a Sturdy but Cheap bench



## Kudzupatch (Feb 3, 2015)

Woodworking is part hobby and part business for me. When I build shop furniture it is treated as a tool. It doesn't have to look good, it HAS to be functional and I prefer it to be cheap. Function is much more important than looks.

I needed to replace the base of my existing bench recently The existing top was fine. Trying to decide what to build I started scrounging around to see what materials I might have. I found a some cut offs of PT 4×4's and a few lengths of 2×4's.

Did a quick sketch to set the basic dimensions and saw that I had just enough to make the base. Now pressure treated would not be my first choice but again, it was what I had and it was totally functional for this if a tad ugly.

Photos will show pretty clearly what I did. But just notched the 4x's so that the 2x's fit snugly. Glued the joints and pinned them with dowels. I have found adding dowels can really help in a glue joint that will be stressed.

In 4 corners I drill a hole and press in the largest dowel I have in the shop. Probably a 3/4" dia. I leave them standing proud about an inch. Then lay the bench top of these and lined it up. I mark the dowels on the top. Flip it over, drill oversized holes (1" I think). Flip the top back over the pins. This leaves room of movement and the weight holds it in place. The pins, even though the fit is loose it keeps the top from sliding around.

The drawers are a unit I built and repurposed for this. I sized the base to fit and I LOVE having that storage there. You can put nothing or do shelves. Just what ever you prefer. The extra weight is a good thing though.

Dirt cheap and ROCK STEADY!


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Lovely looking. I really like the inlaid crossmembers. Good work.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Now that's an honest to God, working work bench.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Wow that is a beast! (in a good way) I like the pencil sharpener. Did you repurpose the vice in the last picture?


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

With today's lumber prices, might as well have made it out of walnut if starting from scratch, lol. Looks good.

I have the same mentality, though I am envious of those with picture perfect shops. Someday when I have time and money… For now, free scraps are good and things rarely match. But convenience and accessibility make the rest of my endeavors much more manageable, and with 3 little boys at home that's exactly what I need right now. So - nice job on the bench legs!


----------



## Kudzupatch (Feb 3, 2015)

> Now that s an honest to God, working work bench.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Yup. It is the center of my shop. Everything cross that bench at some point

It would be hard for me to build a bench or any shop cabinets that looked like a piece of furniture and then beat the crap out of it. I admit that I am often tempted but then realize I would have to sell it. I could never use it.



> Wow that is a beast! (in a good way) I like the pencil sharpener. Did you repurpose the vice in the last picture?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I would be lost without the sharpener or the vice.

I picked that vice up cheap on EBay years ago. I think it was about the price of the screw? If you find one they are popular now and not so cheap anymore.

It is my go-to vice. I have a machine vice, grinder and polisher motors mounted so I can clamp them in this vice when I need them.


----------



## Kudzupatch (Feb 3, 2015)

> With today s lumber prices, might as well have made it out of walnut if starting from scratch, lol.
> - jamsomito


Isn't that the truth!! I picked up 4 pressure treated 2×4x8' and it was nearly $50. I was just making a simple wood rack and had used up all the old ones I had laying around. I knew lumber was high but I was shocked!


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

That bench is all business. Excellent work


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Yeah there is only one person that needs to like it. Some people like nice, shiny, <insert> tools, some people just want a tool that works.


----------



## diversity210 (Oct 26, 2016)

Doesn't have to be pretty, fancy, or elaborate to get the job done. Heck some of my best tools are old ugly and all beat up. All they need to do is get the job done.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

like the bench especially the drawers. Is each drawer the runner for the drawer ablove


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

> Yeah there is only one person that needs to like it. Some people like nice, shiny, tools, some people just want a tool that works.
> 
> - SMP


I like both!!


----------



## Kudzupatch (Feb 3, 2015)

> like the bench especially the drawers. Is each drawer the runner for the drawer ablove
> 
> - Karda


No, there is a dado on the side of each drawer and a peice of hardwood for a runner. Wax them ever so often and works well.


----------



## RClark (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm lovin' it.

I tend to be very "utilitarian" when I build a workbench. I will paint, glue, pound, scrape, sand, chisel, stain, grind, and drill work pieces on the surface of those benches. I really have very few actions I take to protect those benches. I don't care…a well-used bench will look like it has a few miles on it.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

ok thanks


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

do I see a sliding deadman on the second picture?


----------



## Kudzupatch (Feb 3, 2015)

RClark, that is they way I use my bench. I do try to keep paint off the top though.

Sylvain, you sure do. Would not be without one. Handy as a shirt pocket!


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Over the past fifteen years I continually move from 'pretty' to 'functional'. It's like when you start a hobby, you get all and everything under the sun then realize, as you get experienced, that a lot of it was superfluous. And, you wonder if your hobby is to make things for your hobby.
My original shop had a drafting table, computer for music etc. Power tools that I had to move out into the open to use, pegboards with nicely organized tools (many of which had no use).
Today everything is where I can get to it and use it or where it best connects to the dust collection. All stuff is on wheels. The drafting table looked good but it took up space and I never, ever used it. I've got a small radio that is mostly tuned to NPR. The pegboard (I hate pegboard with those stupid wire hooks) is replaced by a french cleat wall.
My nice multifunction workbench that I made is at my son in laws. I opted for a large, heavy, roll around assembly/outfeed table.
And using framing lumber for stuff is cost effective and easy to work with. Put it through a planer and it looks good too with those square smooth edges.

I like your style. Great bench. And the background parts of the picts looks like it works for you. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

i am kinda the same way, I will acquire and build tools and fixture for a hobby then move on to a new hobby


----------



## bobnann (Apr 19, 2019)

Kinda did the same when I made my main bench. One of the name brand woodworking stores had 1.5" solid birch work bench top (2.5' x 4.5' - I can't remember). Used the plans from a magazine but used standard 2×4, 4×4 etc instead of the expensive hardwood. Doubled up where necessary. Lag bolts, wood glue, etc. Drawers in the middle too! That great top you have would have cost a bundle to buy new. And yes I have the same pencil sharpener! No bench is complete without one.


----------

